# Would You Trade Bynum Now For Michael Beasley Or Brook Lopez?



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

say la wins a championship w/o bynum this season and another team offeres a top 3 pick where you can either pick brock lopez or mike beasley, would you guys do it?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: would you trade bynum now for michael beasley or brock lopez?*

I want Bynum on this team.

And it's Brook Lopez, not Brock.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: would you trade bynum now for michael beasley or brock lopez?*

No.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

y not^ there's good chance bynum wont be the same bynum though and he's a slow healer


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

aznzen said:


> y not^ there's good chance bynum wont be the same bynum though and he's a slow healer


There's also a good chance Beasley and Lopez could suck.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

not a chance in hell...go mess with the POR fans and Oden, they will love you for it


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Because as long as there has been Michael Jordan, There has been Sam Bowie.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He was averaging 17/11 for the 3 weeks just prior to his injury, with his isolation scores on the block increasing at an ever higher rate week-by-week. He was also turning into a defensive beast without fouling. Basically he was breaking out into a franchise C. Do I trade that for anyone in this draft? Hell no, unless his knee is broke.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

To add to the posts above, I don't want a ****ing big man from Stanford. No offense but a stiff like that should not be a top 5 pick.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^amen, we already had our time with Stanford "big men"
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6D3xkIKc_3E&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6D3xkIKc_3E&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not a lakers fan but they would be stupid too. Bynum will be a franchise center for years to come as long as he recovers from the injury fine.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

call me crazy, but it might have to happen.

andrew is due for a contract extension and the lakers are already way over the cap... so if they get a rookie and sign him to 5 years (at rookie price), it would be better for the team cap wise. we could take the money we'd save and re-sign LO to maybe 11-12 million a year.

IF it has to happen, i would say make the team take a few of our bad contracts (luke or vladi), and give us one of those young prospects.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^dude


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i really wanna see andrew play with the guys... if he can get to a point where he's averaging 18/11/2.5 and really clog the paint for us, i'd rather let LO go. but as of now, we don't know if he can flourish with pau/kobe.

don't get me wrong, i think LO is a very important component to our team, but as of now we already have 3 small forwards OTHER than LO.

actually, if mitch can somehow find a way to get rid of vladi (he's easier to get rid of than luke i think), then we might be able to keep drew.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

In my opinion, if Bynum would have just rested after the injury for an extended period of time with the attitude I'm done for this season, he'd be doing a lot better now. He seemed to try to rush things a little bit. Perhaps not as much rushing as some fans would like, but obviously faster than his knee wanted him to.

He's also a kid, with so many years left for his body to fully develop into a man. He didn't require microscopic surgery. He's just a slow healer. That sucks, but hardly a deal breaker. I promise you, this time next year Bynum will be a Laker. And a year from then, Bynum will still be a Laker with a really fat contract extension.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

No way. Isn't he younger than both? Either way, his type of center is rare. He makes a huge impact without needing the ball. He is like a poor mans Tim Duncan with his deceptive athleticism and ridiculous height and length. Great hands allows him to catch anything near the basket and he finishes everything. He is a game-changer defensively too. 

With Gasol, you need *that* type of player more than anything. Gasol provides plenty of post game. That's really all Beasley would have over Bynum, is an array of post moves.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No. Bynum is irreplaceable. People should really look out for him next year. Dude is going to explode. If he can keep healthy though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: would you trade bynum now for michael beasley or brock lopez?*



Basel57 said:


> And it's Brook Lopez, not Brock.


Thats all you need to know about this thread.. :laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's possible that the lakers can re-sign drew... but i think kobe, pau, and LO will have to take a paycut. by 2010-2011, if kobe takes 20 a year, pau takes 15, and LO takes 11, then there would be enough room to re-sign drew.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

aznzen said:


> say la wins a championship w/o bynum this season and another team offeres a top 3 pick where you can either pick brock lopez or mike beasley, would you guys do it?


Lopez is going to blow. I want him no where near the team, especially for Bynum.

Beasley would be a tough decision, but I'd still keep Bynum at the end of the day (assuming health isn't an issue)


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> No way. Isn't he younger than both? Either way, his type of center is rare. He makes a huge impact without needing the ball. He is like a poor mans Tim Duncan with his deceptive athleticism and ridiculous height and length. Great hands allows him to catch anything near the basket and he finishes everything. He is a game-changer defensively too.
> 
> With Gasol, you need *that* type of player more than anything. Gasol provides plenty of post game. That's really all Beasley would have over Bynum, is an array of post moves.


Bynum is b. 1987, Beasley 1989, Lopez 1988.

To answer the original question, definitely doesn't make sense for the Lakers. Bynum has the potential to be a 20/10 player for the next ten years if the injury isn't serious, on top of that his length makes him even more special.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Not a lakers fan but they would be stupid too. Bynum will be a franchise center for years to come as long as he recovers from the injury fine.



Agreed.

ps who is the girl on your Avatar?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That'd be pretty stupid by the Lakers if they did. Bynum is special, and if he gets back from his injury, he will be a key piece for the Lakers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

You guys would be crazy to trade Bynum for top 3 pick in the upcoming draft. Bynum has proven that he's a good big man who will only get better. The top guys in this draft may be tempting, but they havent proven anything.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sure I will since it now seems like Bynum is going to need to have his leg chopped off


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> call me crazy, but it might have to happen.
> 
> andrew is due for a contract extension and the lakers are already way over the cap... so if they get a rookie and sign him to 5 years (at rookie price), it would be better for the team cap wise. we could take the money we'd save and re-sign LO to maybe 11-12 million a year.
> 
> IF it has to happen, i would say make the team take a few of our bad contracts (luke or vladi), and give us one of those young prospects.


Bynum is going to be a restricted free agent. He isn't going anywhere.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

restricted or not, jerry has to be willing to keep him. just because fans want to keep him doesn't mean that the organization would. if they re-sign LO, him, sasha, trevor, and ronny... the lakers would have a payroll of 90 million at LEAST. and let's be generous and assume the cap will be at 70 million... it will end up being a minimum of 110 million that mr. buss has to pay each year.

so if the lakers prove to jerry that they can win it without andrew, he may very well trade him for a rooke prospect (who is signed to a 5 year deal).


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is the problem. Bynum's qualifying year aka his restricted free agent year is the same year that Kobe is a Free Agent. So, if the lakers want hope of resigning Kobe, it's going to be because Bynum resigned not because a then 30 year old Lamar Odom is resigned. Buss isn't an idiot. 

Trevor's, Sasha's And Turiaf are disposable down the line. Don't expect all (if any signed) long term.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you are assuming that kobe will opt out in 09-10... and that's not for sure, especially since he'd be making 23+ and 24+ million.

and i see that it says andrew has a qualifying offer in 09-10, but i keep reading these reports that his contract is done after next year (08-09). i don't quite understand the situation.

at any rate, i don't think jerry wants to hit the 90 million mark so something's got to give. the team doesn't even gross more than $170 million a year i don' tthink.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If we could get derrick Rose bye bye Bynum. I think his knee situation is much more serious and could be really problematic going forward he could be predisposed to discloactions and if thats the case why not get a franchise pg.

If we're assured of Bynum's health than its a no brainer keep Bynum and run dynasty 3.0


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> you are assuming that kobe will opt out in 09-10... and that's not for sure, especially since he'd be making 23+ and 24+ million.
> 
> and i see that it says andrew has a qualifying offer in 09-10, but i keep reading these reports that his contract is done after next year (08-09). i don't quite understand the situation.
> 
> at any rate, i don't think jerry wants to hit the 90 million mark so something's got to give. the team doesn't even gross more than $170 million a year i don' tthink.


Kobe is not going to turn down another Max Deal for 100 Million. 

Bynum's "Contract" is done after next year, but the Lakers are guaranteed to hold on to him until 09-10 either by him agreeing to the qualifying deal, or by us match any offer he receives. (Obviously, we could also not match that deal. But that isn't happening.) We could also negotiate a new deal with him at this time. 

Once again, unless Odom take a big pay cut. It's more than likely going to be either/or for Bynum and Odom. Pick one. And Buss, is going to pick the 22 year old over the 30 year old.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> If we could get derrick Rose bye bye Bynum. I think his knee situation is much more serious and could be really problematic going forward he could be predisposed to discloactions and if thats the case why not get a franchise pg.
> 
> If we're assured of Bynum's health than its a no brainer keep Bynum and run dynasty 3.0


If Bynum had torn his ACL or MCL or something requiring major major surgery than yes. (That would have been a second time) I would without a doubt agree with you. 

But it's a knee injury, he hasn't had surgery. Give him some time to get back into basketball forum. And he will be good to go.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

According to the article on the other thread this is the same knee he had surgery on when he was 12 by the same doctor he is seeing for the 2nd opinion


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nope wrong my friend. Bynum hurt his left knee this year. The doctor performed surgery on Bynums RIGHT knee when Andrew was 12.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cuban 1
DaRizzle 0


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Whats with the Oden avy?? Did you lose a bet??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have no idea...I was bored, it was 3am, trying to mess with the POR fans on here.

I dont lose bets :biggrin:

Any new update on the documented slappage?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I have no idea...I was bored, it was 3am, trying to mess with the POR fans on here.
> 
> I dont lose bets :biggrin:
> 
> Any new update on the documented slappage?


He reached me over text a few days ago and said hes still gathering all the footage. I guess hes splicing together different angles to give it a "professional" feel.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Im just not willing to give up on Bynum. Not for a second. He's young. If he has to take a full year off next season, so be it, no problems at all, get well young fella. We've all seen how effective the kid is, his defense, his overall package is simply special, we've never had a guy like that since well ironically his mentor, Kareem.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

No, everyone already knows the type of player Bynum is. The Lakers without Bynum is already a championship contender (they CAN turn the defense on when they want), and adding even a poor man's Bynum that can at least clog the lane and challenge shots defensively will push the Lakers over the top.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

KDOS said:


> Im just not willing to give up on Bynum. Not for a second. He's young. If he has to take a full year off next season, so be it, no problems at all, get well young fella.


If he has to take off a full year next season, there are definately problems.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Unless Andrew Bynum is damaged goods, i wouldn't trade him for NO NBA player not named Dwight Howard.
Simple as that.
No D-Wade, no LBJ, no nothing.
If Bynum is healthy next year and continues to develop, the core of Kobe/Odom/Pau/Bynum should contend for the championship for the next 5 years or so.
And after Kobe retires, Bynum should be a franchise center to long our hopes for 10 years or so...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Unless Andrew Bynum is damaged goods, i wouldn't trade him for NO NBA player not named Dwight Howard.
> Simple as that.
> No D-Wade, no LBJ, no nothing.
> If Bynum is healthy next year and continues to develop, the core of Kobe/Odom/Pau/Bynum should contend for the championship for the next 5 years or so.
> And after Kobe retires, Bynum should be a franchise center to long our hopes for 10 years or so...


That was a joke right? You wouldn't trade Bynum for Lebron freaking James..? :lol:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> That was a joke right? You wouldn't trade Bynum for Lebron freaking James..? :lol:


Yup.
The way this team is built, with Kobe, Odom and Pau, the glaring need is of a post presence. If the Lakers are keeping thei core and identity, i see Andre Bynum more helpfull than a guy like Lebron James.

I fully expect that a Kobe/Odom/Gasol/Bynum(considering he keeps improving), barring injuries, will win at least 2 championships in the next 4 years.

You don't change what works.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yup.
> The way this team is built, with Kobe, Odom and Pau, the glaring need is of a post presence. If the Lakers are keeping thei core and identity, i see Andre Bynum more helpfull than a guy like Lebron James.
> 
> I fully expect that a Kobe/Odom/Gasol/Bynum(considering he keeps improving), barring injuries, will win at least 2 championships in the next 4 years.
> ...


But when it comes to a player like Lebron (of his caliber and value), maybe you do have to pass up on what works.. Particularly Lebron's value.

Do most Laker fans agree with Paulo then..? Maybe you've just grown attached to the idea of Bynum coming back and owning the conference for years.. I'd trade Bynum for Lebron in a second.


----------



## G-man-sc (May 9, 2008)

NewAgeBaller said:


> But when it comes to a player like Lebron (of his caliber and value), maybe you do have to pass up on what works.. Particularly Lebron's value.
> 
> Do most Laker fans agree with Paulo then..? Maybe you've just grown attached to the idea of Bynum coming back and owning the conference for years.. I'd trade Bynum for Lebron in a second.


i think anybody would, at least any GM in the nba. i'm drooling just by the thought of having the 2 best scorers in the nba on the same team, and with LO and pau gasol, that would be as delicious as mama's homemade pancakes for breakfast


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> You don't change what works.


how do you know it will work?

those four havent played together

assuming that it works, i dont care... if you're taking bynum over lebron there's something wrong it'll be like a lesser version of taking bowie over MJ


----------

